# 2 Series2 DirecTivos - 1 functional



## eric_n_dfw (Jul 15, 2003)

I've got a pair of DirecTV Tivo DVRS, a HDVR2 that won't start and is now stripped of it's hard drive, and a Phillips DSR7000 with 146 hrs (can't remember the exact GB of the drive I put into it)

The DSR7000 starts fine and tunes in channel 100 but I don't have it activated so I can't vouch for any more than that. The HDVR2 seems to have a bad power supply as one of the capacitors was leaking - I had tried to repair it but had no luck.

Now that we're 100% HD here I'm ready to give these up to anyone interested. Shipping would be around $15 for one, $20 or so for both (unless you are in the Dallas/Fort Worth area and want to pick up)


----------



## eric_n_dfw (Jul 15, 2003)

Attaching pic's of the DSR7000's system menu showing version and capacity


----------

